# Will she ever come when I tell her to?



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

I just rescued a 7 month old light Golden mix from a rescue almost 2 months ago, and she was a complete nightmare when I got her. She had NO training and did almost everything you could think of: jumping, nipping, taking things she shouldn't get, chewing up anything she could get, like a sprinkler head, barking at nothing, and not settling down AT ALL until about 9 o'clock at night. I did training with her over the first month until an obedience class started in February. Training class has been going well, but any time we have a visitor, it's like she hasn't been trained AT ALL and she begins doing the same things she did 2 months ago. But, the nipping and jumping has lessened, and she isn't destroying as many things as she used to and mostly chews her toys now. The biggest problem I have now is her not coming when we are at the dog park or when I take her to swim in the lake at the dog park. She just learned how to swim last week, and she mostly just swam around the shore, so I didn't have to worry. Today, she felt much more brave and saw a duck swimming and decided to go after it. After chasing it for about 1/4 of a mile, she got scared and swam back, but not to an area that I could get her. We finally got her, and I, obviously, won't be taking her back to the lake, even though she LOVES to swim. Will she ever be able to be off the leash? How long does it normally take a rescue dog to start following and responding to "come" when there are distractions? I felt good about rescuing a dog, but I feel like it would be a lot easier if I had a puppy from 2 months. Would you suggest any training exercises I can do to help her to learn/want to follow me? We take a walk every day, and I do a lot of training at home and a little at the dog park. What else can I do? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you've done a wonderful thing taking this girl in. An absolutely fantastic thing and you deserve all the credit in the world! There are a few things that are working against you though that are going to take some time.

First off, she's in that bratty 6-12 month stage when they are testing limits and doing everything they can to drive you crazy to see how you react. The nipping, biting and other disobedience will subside with age as long as you stick to your guns and keep being consistent in your corrections.

Secondly, if she's come from a background of very little training you're starting from scratch at a time I've found the most difficult. At this phase I think a training program or general obedience course is going to do a lot for you. Enroll her in obedience (even if you know the basics) because those distractions that can only occur around other dogs is going to get her to focus more on you.

Thirdly, she is still likely forming a bond. I wouldn't be negatively correcting her or getting cross. Everything you're doing with her should be happy and fun. 

Fourth, ducks are like tennis balls... they have to be chased. Harley swam for 20-30 minutes in circles after ducks and geese... its very natural, they are a bird dog retriever for a reason.

Pups are not easier at the age you're at. They are exactly the same, don't give up and get into an obedience class. You're going to do great!


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

Braccarius said:


> I think you've done a wonderful thing taking this girl in. An absolutely fantastic thing and you deserve all the credit in the world! There are a few things that are working against you though that are going to take some time.
> 
> First off, she's in that bratty 6-12 month stage when they are testing limits and doing everything they can to drive you crazy to see how you react. The nipping, biting and other disobedience will subside with age as long as you stick to your guns and keep being consistent in your corrections.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your encouraging words! I'm glad this is just a phase, and with continued training, she will be a good dog. We have been doing a training class, and she is doing pretty well in it. I'm hoping with more training and time she will be better at coming and generally staying with me in public places. I have gotten really frustrated with her several times and yelled at her, especially when she is chewing on something that shouldn't be chewed. I feel badly about it, but she has learned what to chew and not to chew. It took her a while to understand what "no" meant (about 3 weeks), but she finally learned. Those were the worst weeks.  I was exhausted, but she is slowly getting better. I just want to be able to take her places off the leash and let her swim, because she loves it. Do you know how long it will take to get to that point?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

For now, until her recall is better, you could invest in a long training lead. We have a park by my house that has a little river running through it that Enzo loves to swim in but your dog HAS to be leashed at this park, so I got a 20' lead so that he can swim away and I can stay dry on the shore.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

In all honesty it really depends on the disposition of the dog. Harley is independent at parks and goes about his own business sniffing and doing what he wants in general. If he finds something extremely interesting I could bash him with a bat and he wouldn't notice me (and he's been through advanced obedience). Even for the most advanced owners Dog Parks are a very difficult places to work obedience at. There are so many distractions and things going on that she is likely in a form of sensory overload. Plus, she's probably not had an obedience class before you saved her life. 

The best way to start getting her to recall is to buy a 60-70 foot leash, call her and pull her toward you... and give her a big treat. Make it so unbelievably worth while to come when called that she absolutely adores hearing the words "Come". Be so happy that she thinks you're going to burst with joy! I would start at home with you being the only stimulus she has to deal with and slowly branch out from there. Eventually with a bit of work and introducing more and more distractions she should have a 99% recall at the dog park.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hang in there! You are doing fantastic!! Bless you for rescuing!! In working with my rescued 2 year old boy - the first thing I did with him was give him a treat every time he came close enough to me to get one.This helped to start the bond and help him figure out being close to me was a good thing! After a few days I added the command, even if he was two feet away, I would say 'Charlie come' praise and treat. I worked this way in the house and in the fenced yard, then on leash walks. I would never let him offleash, even at the dogpark, until I was quite sure he would respond when I called him. We went often with him in a harness and on a longline. To increase the reliability in the early stage I used a mix of treats, sometimes just his kibble, sometimes cheese or hotdog pieces - (this is not forever) - he will now come reliably with pets and praise as a reward, and the occassional treat to reinforce. You want her to learn that coming when called is the BEST thing in the world - it takes some time, patience and persistence but it will happen!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amandamaggie*

Amandamaggie

Bless you for rescuing her. I agree with what others have said, that you should use a long lead on her if she is going to be off leash at dog park or lake.
We've had rescue dogs and dogs from breeders and I personally would never have them off leash, except within our fenced yard.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Obedience class! This will help so much, because you have direct support from your instructor.

I second what Sam says and think it's important to invest in a long lead. This is something you can work on EVERYDAY. Take the pup outside where there are distractions, let her get away from you to the end of the leash, sniffing, etc... then very clearly work on, "-insert dog name-, COME!" and encourage her to come with the leash. As soon as she comes to you, give her a reward! Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Eventually, you can guide her into a sit in front of you before she gets the reward, but ALWAYS reward. She learns that when she comes when told, that is such a good thing because she gets rewards!!! This takes a LONG time to perfect, you need patience and determination to do this every day for weeks on end. But it WILL PAY OFF. I promise!

Thanks for rescuing this wonderful girl, and hang in there! Patience is so key right now. =)

(oops I now see my post is a repeat of what others have said... we all think the same, I guess!)


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Now you know why there is a rescue for goldens! You are doing a great thing! I'm glad that you are hanging in there and make sure you keep things as positive as possible because as Braccarius said she is forming a bond. Why would she have any loyalty to you after two months, when the first set of humans she had put her into a rescue? Practice recalls in the yard and make it a big party when she comes to you! Use treats, praise and lots of petting and love and she will want to come to you. I still don't trust my dogs off leash unless we are at the completely fenced in dog park, and I have had two of them since they were six weeks old and two since they were six months old. Just give it time, before you know it, she will be a good girl! Thank you for rescuing!


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for all of your suggestions! I went out and bought a lead and have started working with her in the front yard. She is doing what you all told me would happen, get busy sniffing and staring at birds and squirrels and not coming, but with a gentle pull on the lead and a whistle and calling her name and "come", she comes. I will keep working on it. You know...when I first got her, I was so exhausted and frustrated, I was convinced I had to return her. But I decided to keep trying, and I gradually saw improvement. Now, I can't imagine giving her back. She's a sweet dog and is now showing signs of wanting to please, so I could never let her go. Thanks for your support!


----------

